

Foursquare partners with AmEx, earns $0 from the deal: desperate or genius? - luckyisgood
http://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-amex-deal-2011-3

======
luckyisgood
_The pilot isn't directly generating any revenue for Foursquare, cofounder and
CEO Dennis Crowley tells us. But he hopes that it'll be successful, and that
it could lead to future deals that could generate revenue for the startup._

If you were Foursquare, would you charge American Express for this luxury, or
not?

------
quismal
I would think that Mr. Crowley is hoping that, eventually, other credit card
companies will want to do the same thing; allowing them to generate income.
American Express is in need of an advantage over Visa and other major credit
card providers, while Foursquare needs someone with the capitol and resources
to begin a new venture.

Good Idea Foursquare! Would it be smart for American Express to build an
exclusivity clause with Foursquare for this service?

